# حملة ازالة صورة الرسول الكريم من فيكيبيديا



## mai_hafez (20 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم انصرنا على اعدائك واعداء نبيك الكريم صل الله عليه وسلم


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بالف خير بارك الله بجهودكم وجعل النار مثواهم والجنه موعدنا انشاء الله


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (20 ديسمبر 2007)

ايه اللى نقدر نعمله علشان نزيل الصورة ديه، رجاء نشر وسيلة الأزالة حتى تكون مشاركتنا فعالة، كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

ايوه الاخ علاء معه حق يجب نشر هذه الوسيله


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

دمتم بووووووووود


----------



## احمد1970 (18 فبراير 2008)

اللهم انصرنا على اعدائك واعداء نبيك الكريم صل الله عليه وسلم


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

الله ينصرنا عليهم


----------



## نور الزمان (18 فبراير 2008)

لا بارك الله فيهم, ولندعو للأمة الاسلامية بالتوحد مرة اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## هكربوي (2 مارس 2008)

الله انصر الاسلام والمسملين ودمر اعداءك اعداء الدين يارب العالمين


----------



## محمود عبد الناصر (2 مارس 2008)

*يارب*

الهم انصرنا على انفسنا وثبتنا عند السؤال


----------



## محمود عبد الناصر (2 مارس 2008)

يارب احنا بقينا هوان ردنا الى ما كان


----------



## بنان المعتوق (2 مارس 2008)

اللهم انصرنا على من عادانا واعيننا عليهم


----------



## جاد جدًا (6 مارس 2008)

ماذا يكننا ان نعمل للتخلص من تلك الصور؟


----------



## مي الفقي (7 مارس 2008)

*ياحبيبي يا رسول الله*

طبعا من الواضح ان نشر هذه الصور مقصود لذل المسلمين الذين يقفون مكتوفي الايدى امام كل مايحدث ولا يتوحدون لنصرة الاسلام


----------



## أسامة سلامة (7 مارس 2008)

الا تنصروه فقد نصره الله


----------



## mohammadjaber (7 مارس 2008)

*يجب ان نفهم*

يا اخواني انا كنت اعايش في دولة غربية في فترة 93 بالفعل لاحد كان يعرف الاسلام انما اليوم الاسلام وصل الى كل مكان و نشر تلك الصور هو دليل ان امة محمد رسول الله قد اصبح قويا


----------



## عبد الله 1 (8 مارس 2008)

انا رايى حاجة من الاتنين :
اما نتركهم (فالنار تاكل نفسها الم تجد ما تاكله )
واما نقاطعهم مقاطعة تامة ولا نخشى من الرزق فلرزق بيد الله كما فعلت كارفور مصر حيث قامت بمقاطعة جميع منتجات الدانمارك 
لكن نفض نعض صوابعنا من الغيظ م ينفعش


----------



## العشران (8 مارس 2008)

*حبيبي يا رسول الله*

اريد ان اقول الله اكبر على كل من طغى وتجبر (كلنا فداك يا رسول الله)


----------



## طارق الضوى (10 مارس 2008)

يارب ارنا فيهم معجزتك وقدرتك لشل ايديهم وعمى ابصارهم وعذابهم فى الدنيا وحرق منازلهم
فداك ابى وامى يارسول الله


----------



## مسعد السعيد محمد (11 مارس 2008)

اللهم انتقم من اعداءك واعداء رسولك الكريم وارنا فيهم اياتك .امين


----------



## ابراهيم جبريل (12 مارس 2008)

اللهم جمع شمل المسلمين فى كل مكان واهلك اعداء الدين وشل ايد الظالمين. كلنا فداك يارسول الله


----------



## دانية عليوي (12 مارس 2008)

*الله يهديهم و يهدينا نحنا كمان*

كل الدنيا بتعرف انو كل شي عما يعملوا بسبب جهلهم لدينا الحنيف ولانو دينا ما بيطبق ع كل شي هنا بحبو من كتير شغلات غلط مشان هيك بحاربونا بهيك صور :86:


----------



## الخطط القديمه (9 مايو 2008)

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## الخطط القديمه (9 مايو 2008)

مسعد السعيد محمد قال:


> اللهم انتقم من اعداءك واعداء رسولك الكريم وارنا فيهم اياتك .امين


امين يارب العالمين


----------



## الخطط القديمه (9 مايو 2008)

طارق الضوى قال:


> يارب ارنا فيهم معجزتك وقدرتك لشل ايديهم وعمى ابصارهم وعذابهم فى الدنيا وحرق منازلهم
> فداك ابى وامى يارسول الله


امين ياااااارب العالمين


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 يناير 2009)

ما هو فوكبيديا
اذا كنت تقصد موسوعة ويكى فالتعديل بالتسجيل والتعديل مع كتابة المرجع العلمى بصوره صحيحه
اى لا يجوز لان الحديث فى كتاب كذا او يعنى توثيق كما البحوث فهو الطريقه التى اعلمها وقد يكون من قام بالعمل شخص واحد فقط
ونصر الدين بتبليغ الدعوه والدعوه يعنى فى غرف الدردشه بعد التعرف وموضوع ومن هنا لهنا شويه شويه تلاقى كتير اسلم بالطريقه دى بدون سفر ولا تعب ودون سب وباحترام متبادل فهم جيدون وطيبون وقل عندهم الكذب اعنى الاوربيون


----------



## مهندسسسس (21 فبراير 2009)

لعنهم الله و ايدنا بنصره و أذلهم على أيدينا


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (16 مارس 2009)

محدش قال ازاى نزيل هذه الصورة من على النت


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 مارس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1020151#post1020151


----------



## م.علي الشقاقي (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
لكن انت قلت حملة ازالة الصورة
ولكن لم تقل ماهي الفعاليات او كيقف يمكن ذلك؟؟

ان شاء الله باذن الله سابحث بالموضوع وارد هنا مرة اخرى
وان شاء الله نفعل ذلك جميعا.


----------



## hasan.mansy (17 أبريل 2009)

علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> ايه اللى نقدر نعمله علشان نزيل الصورة ديه، رجاء نشر وسيلة الأزالة حتى تكون مشاركتنا فعالة، كل عام وأنتم بخير


 كلنا فداك يارسول الله


----------



## نورالدين على عثمان (20 يونيو 2009)

لابد ان شاء اللة من مقاطعة كافة بضائع الدول المارقة التى تسخر من الرسول الكريم وبالتالى فهى تسخر من كل مسلم شهد أن لا الة الا اللة وأن محمدا رسمل اللة الرسمل الكريم لن يضار بشئ من هذة المهاترات ولكنة استخفاف بالمسلمين واللة ينصرنا عليهم


----------



## نورالدين على عثمان (20 يونيو 2009)

ما يضر انسان اذا متنع عن شرب السجائر والكوكاكولا وماكدونالدز


----------



## نورالدين على عثمان (20 يونيو 2009)

حملة ازالة الصور هذة هامة جدا ويجب تفعيلها


----------



## نورالدين على عثمان (20 يونيو 2009)

*نورالدين على عثمان*

قاطع قاطع قاطع
قاطع تقطع يد كل من اساءللرسول الكريم صلوات اللة وسلامة علية


----------



## نورالدين على عثمان (20 يونيو 2009)

*محدش قال ازاى نزيل هذه الصورة من على النت*​


----------



## ghani20004 (27 يونيو 2009)

.:20:Thank you very much


----------



## وليد ابراهيم محمود (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_sparoo (10 أغسطس 2009)

سمعت أنهم يفعلون هذا لاختبارنا فهم يقولون أنا نثور بمجرد حدوث الحدث و لكن بعد يومين أو ثلاثة ننسى كل شئ عن هذا الموضوع و أننا لا نملك غير الصراخ و الشجب و الاستنكار .
لذلك نرجو من أساتذتنا الكبار في علوم الانترنت مساعدتنا في طريقة نرد بها عليهم .
ومن مشايخنا الكرام تذكيرنا بين الحين و الحين بهذه الأحداث .
ولابد من تحويل احساسنا بالاهانة الى دافع قوي وحافز نحو التقدم و الرقي


----------



## محمود طه ابراهيم (11 أغسطس 2009)

النصر قريب بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد ابراهيم محمود (11 أغسطس 2009)

فداك نفسى ومالى يا رسول الله 
اود معرفة كيف اساهم بشكل فعاااااال فى هذه الحمله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedoday (12 أغسطس 2009)

فداك نفسى ومالى يا رسول الله بأبى أنت وأمى يا رسول الله


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

********بارك الله فيكم********​


----------

